# Stop over and camping site directory (Spanish)



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thought this might be useful for folk touring in Spain. It is in Spanish but pretty self explanitory.
Heres the link :-

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Sandy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for that castaway, looks very useful.
curlyboy


----------

